# Happy 1st Birthday Blaze!



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

My handsome Blaze is 1 yr old today! Crazy how time flys. Best V EVER


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I hope Theo let you eat some of your cake. From the POTM photo it doesn't look like he did!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG... What a handsome Boy...
Happy Birthday to you Mr. Blaze. from pup to big DOG... You be the Ruff!!
Love from 
Fergy & Pearl


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Blaze!! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday Blaze.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

HB Blaze - Ch - the evil puppy is left behind ! now the rebelious teen emerges - the best is yet 2 come !!!!!!- 15yrs from now ! all was just a part of a great LIFE !!!!!!!!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy birthday Blaze! Hope it's filled with lots of running and snuggles


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the Birthay wishes. It was a beautiful day! Fun on the trails & cake


----------

